# Did you or didn't you DTD after basting?



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi girls

I normally post over on the clomid board but started jabbing for my first round of IUI on Boxing Day and after 9 days of injecting 75iu of Menopur I got my hcg jab yesterday morning at 8am and was basted today at 1pm.

I've been sent home and told to 'get jiggy' with dh tonight.

My question is - how many of you that have had IUI did or didn't 'do the deed' the day of basting? How much difference does it make? I just thought that if my dh gave a good sample today (which he did) that would be enough...or should we give it another shot too?

Any advice would be great!

Cheers

S
xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi, 

My last basting was quite uncomfortable and I just couldn't face ' doing it' when we got home. I had a BFP 2 weeks later and it was twins so I personally don't think it makes any difference if you don't, but hay can't do any harm if you do get jiggy with it!

Hope that helps

Donna xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

We didn't have any BMS after basting as I found the IUI procedure to be a little uncomfortable too.  By the time I felt like it it was far too late to have made any difference anyway.


Good luck   

Jane xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi B3ndy
nice to see you over here.  We dtd the day after basting and 2 days before last month (I was too sore on the day).  Got a bfn so not sure if it makes any difference.  I was told the best sperm are in the right place at the right time so up to you if you dtd or not.

good luck strawbs xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for your replies girls

l actually don't feel too bad after the procedure today (a bit windy but nothing else really untoward ) so I think I'd better go dig out the saucy undies now!!  

Strawbs....my fellow 'clomid oldie' how you doing chick? sorry to see your first IUI didn't go to plan but sending you lots of    for your next go.

S
xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi b3ndy!

hope you managed your "on the job" ok!  

Fingers crossed for you-some of us deserve some luck who have been kicking around for ages        when do you test?

I am ok finding it hard at times as I am sure we all do.  Feeling positive about this month as they have incresed my dose (very tentative with the 1st month due to pcos), so sure it will work (hope so anyway)

fingers crossed let's get the year off to a great start!!          

strawbs xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the    Strawbs

To dh's delight we 'sealed the bid' last night   ...but am a bit   today coz I've had a bit of brown spotting. Did you have any at all that early on? I wonder whether or not it's from the speculum that was used yesterday during the procedure, as I tend to get a little bit of gunk after smear tests too, and the nurse says she used very similar equipment.

I'm due to test Jan 22nd ....although dh is going away with some lads from work on a long weekend, skiing (alright for some eh! ) and told me tonight he won't be back til Jan 24th...so am in a bit of a quandry when to test now as obviously I'd really like him to be there....mind you I tend to spot 3/4 days before af anyway so if that's the case then at least the decision will be taken away from me!

What has your dose been increased to? Are you using one of the autoinjector pens? I'm glad I did I just hated the thought of being able to see the needle during jabbing. I'm also starting the cylogest pessaries tonight for the first time (forgot last night .....fell asleep after all the   and woke up at 5am too late to use them...oh well...can't undo it now)

Here's to a bump filled 2007!

       


S
xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

b3ndy
I had no spotting but I know lots of girls do, due to the catheter being put inside the cervix I think.

I was originally on one vial of menopur every other day last month, this month every day-still one vial.  Then 2 vials of trigger shot (might ask for more of this as not sure I even ov last month due to 36 day cycle when basting was done cd15).  Normal needles which are nto too bad very fine.

I did pesssries too, back door as worried about infection other way as prone to thrush, not too bad, did them at bed time, give you wind though.  I am sure missing one day will be fine some girls don't get them at all.

We were told to test 17days after basting, I knew it hadn't worked as no symptoms.  I had lots of cramping in 2nd wk of 2ww and was sure af would show up on time, but no I ended up as always with a 3ww!

good luck           

I have my cd8 scan tomorrow but have felt lots of activity in the ovary region so hoping basting might be friday, if not I reckon he will reduce the injections and basting mon.  I will let you know my test date after mon!

Having a lazy day today and can't wait!

strawbs xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

for today Strawbs - hope it goes ok.

I started the horrid botty bombs on Saturday....wish they had some sort of applicator with them - would be far more dignified than having to man-handle those wax plugs! 

anyhow - let me know how you get on.

 

S
xx


----------

